
evhead: You have to decide what game you're playing - jkopelman
http://evhead.com/2007/05/you-have-to-decide-what-game-youre.asp
======
staunch
He's so used to Twitter he thinks his blog won't accept more than 140
characters of input. I wish he'd said more. What game is Twitter playing in?
In what ways does knowing what game you're playing help?

~~~
SwellJoe
Agreed. I'd like to know his definition of "big", "little", and "fun" games. I
agree that such differences exist...and I see people playing all three,
sometimes without realizing which one they're playing (playing the big game
accidentally is rare, but does happen sometimes).

And I agree that playing any one of them is fine, as long as you know what
you're playing. The saddest examples are folks who play the fun game thinking
they're playing the little or big game...after a while the fun goes out of it,
and because it's being played like a fun game, the rewards are non-existent or
certainly not worth the effort when it's not fun anymore.

I'll go so far as to say I think Evan accidentally ended up playing the big
game with Blogger. Started out as fun, but ended up being big. And, to be even
more bold, I suspect he started out playing big with twitter but it's going to
turn out to be a little game (but it's also fun, so that's probably OK).
Accidents happen. And, I may be wrong...I've met Evan a couple of times and
he's quite smart, so he could very well be playing an even bigger game than
Blogger with Twitter. There's certainly enough cell phones out there to make
it so.

------
NickDouglas
Not only is this a great post, but most good blog posts could be edited this
short and still make sense.

